# Post here to receive your Halloween avatar



## NigKid (Oct 1, 2021)

Post here to get your personalized handcrafted and utterly retarded NigKid Halloween avatar.
I have some time to kill so why not spend it making this place noticeably worse.
Quality will be about on par with giving a chromosome collecting 12 year old a cracked version of Photoshop 2013


----------



## Hitman One (Oct 1, 2021)

Bleh.


----------



## Vingle (Oct 1, 2021)

Hitman One said:


> Bleh.


Suck the blood out of my massive erect penis. La Faggula.


----------



## Hitman One (Oct 1, 2021)

Vingle said:


> Suck the blood out of my massive erect penis. La Faggula.


>anime avatar 
>moon runes in user title 
Sorry I don't want to catch aids.


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Oct 1, 2021)

I hope mine is Halloween enough?


----------



## Vingle (Oct 1, 2021)

Hitman One said:


> >anime avatar
> >moon runes in user title
> Sorry I don't want to catch aids.


I was actually debating, if I should've change avatar. Since animu is spoopy to dear leader anyway


----------



## 50 bit bitch (Oct 1, 2021)

My avatar needs some spooking up


----------



## I AM FUNNY (Oct 1, 2021)

Hey.


----------



## Peanut Butter in Peril (Oct 1, 2021)

Go for it.


----------



## Meat Target (Oct 1, 2021)

I think a Steel Inquisitor is spoopy enough, don't you? 

(If you haven't read _Mistborn, _then you are uncultured swine).


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Oct 1, 2021)

Chairman Yang with spooky rusty nails plz.


----------



## DontEatThat (Oct 1, 2021)

Lets do this.


----------



## get_ur_gamon (Oct 1, 2021)

Happy spooky month.


----------



## TheBest (Oct 1, 2021)

Spooked ya!


----------



## Two-bit (Oct 1, 2021)

Spook me up fam.


----------



## Cool Bug Fact’s (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## A_Skellington (Oct 1, 2021)

Could I get a spooky mustache please?


----------



## Ilackcreativity (Oct 1, 2021)

Do it


----------



## Nobunaga (Oct 1, 2021)

Just go crazy


----------



## Nikes_JustDoIt (Oct 1, 2021)

its da spooky month


----------



## O.O (Oct 1, 2021)

Hope you like tentacles and wings.


----------



## deadtofaunus (Oct 1, 2021)

I would like to partake.


----------



## NigKid (Oct 1, 2021)

naaaaiiiiillllll!!! said:


> Chairman Yang with spooky rusty nails plz.


----------



## NigKid (Oct 1, 2021)

I AM FUNNY said:


> Hey.


----------



## Sig (Oct 1, 2021)

Spooky


----------



## Beautiful Border (Oct 1, 2021)

Not sure if I need it, my profile pic is terrifying enough tbh


----------



## NigKid (Oct 1, 2021)

A_Skellington said:


> Could I get a spooky mustache please?


----------



## NigKid (Oct 1, 2021)

50 bit bitch said:


> My avatar needs some spooking up


----------



## Retired Junta Member (Oct 1, 2021)

Worsen my day come on


----------



## NigKid (Oct 1, 2021)

deadtofaunus said:


> I would like to partake.





couldn't even do anything scary...


----------



## I AM FUNNY (Oct 1, 2021)

NigKid said:


> View attachment 2586206


love you


----------



## What the shit (Oct 1, 2021)

@I AM FUNNY That's is one spooky avatar.


----------



## Bland Crumbs (Oct 1, 2021)

Illuminati Order Official said:


> I hope mine is Halloween enough?


I approve of it.


----------



## deadtofaunus (Oct 1, 2021)

NigKid said:


> View attachment 2586245
> couldn't even do anything scary...


I'm not sure what you mean. The amount of blood required to sustain an erection of that size is terrifying. Thank you kindly.


----------



## NigKid (Oct 1, 2021)

Peanut Butter in Peril said:


> Go for it.


----------



## Bins (Oct 1, 2021)

Do me spooky


----------



## NigKid (Oct 1, 2021)

DontEatThat said:


> Lets do this.


----------



## Czechem Republic (Oct 1, 2021)

y'all are doing me a frighten


----------



## NigKid (Oct 1, 2021)

Sig said:


> Spooky


----------



## NigKid (Oct 1, 2021)

Bins said:


> Do me spooky


----------



## Z1M (Oct 1, 2021)

I just photoshopped a spooky hat, I need something better


----------



## CatgirlTyranid (Oct 1, 2021)

Well this sounds fun. My avatar is already a low effort abomination so let's see if you can come up with something worse.


----------



## NigKid (Oct 1, 2021)

CatgirlTyranid said:


> Well this sounds fun. My avatar is already a low effort abomination so let's see if you can come up with something worse. View attachment 2586312


----------



## Ronnie McNutt (Oct 1, 2021)

niggers niggers hate niggers


----------



## NigKid (Oct 1, 2021)

Z1M said:


> I just photoshopped a spooky hat, I need something better


----------



## NigKid (Oct 1, 2021)

--- FIN ---

You can still post, if I see something that piques my interest I might unleash my autism magic once more


----------



## Z1M (Oct 1, 2021)

NigKid said:


> View attachment 2586350


much needed, ty


----------



## CatgirlTyranid (Oct 1, 2021)

NigKid said:


> View attachment 2586332


My expectations were low, but this has exceeded them. Much obliged.


----------



## Ulkesh (Oct 1, 2021)

Lets gooooooooo


----------



## What the shit (Oct 1, 2021)

Make this Spooky appropriate.


----------



## Ooonkeh (Oct 1, 2021)

Oh no, but also oh yes.


----------



## stupid orc (Oct 1, 2021)

spookify me nigga


----------



## deadtofaunus (Oct 1, 2021)

NigKid said:


> View attachment 2586245
> couldn't even do anything scary...


Actually, the more I look at it the more I think it'd be nice to have a spooky hat to go on/with the spooky hard-on. Would you mind, if you aren't too swamped? Thanks again.


----------



## Cherry Popcicle. (Oct 1, 2021)

Alright I gotta see where this goes


----------



## Long Tongue Silver (Oct 1, 2021)

I'd like to think my avatar is spooky enough, but let's see where this goes.

Spook that shit up.


----------



## Ichiban Kasuga (Oct 1, 2021)

Spookify me, cap’n


----------



## DerKryptid (Oct 1, 2021)

Title


----------



## NigKid (Oct 1, 2021)

deadtofaunus said:


> Actually, the more I look at it the more I think it'd be nice to have a spooky hat to go on/with the spooky hard-on. Would you mind, if you aren't too swamped? Thanks again.





of course


----------



## lurking for the deets (Oct 1, 2021)

please make sonic spoopy for me


----------



## Gregor Samsa (Oct 1, 2021)

Boo!


----------



## NigKid (Oct 1, 2021)

Long Tongue Silver said:


> I'd like to think my avatar is spooky enough, but let's see where this goes.
> 
> Spook that shit up.


----------



## JustSomeDong (Oct 1, 2021)

I had a go at spookifying my own.  Twas a fun distraction for a few minutes.


----------



## Tsurubami Senri (Oct 1, 2021)

Hitman One said:


> >anime avatar
> >moon runes in user title
> Sorry I don't want to catch aids.


``anime avatar``
no its from danganronpa and danganronpafags  are wayyy worser then any animefag.

here's an good KF thread if you wanna see how shit danganronpa's fandom is





						Danganronpa Fandom
					

Danganronpa (ダンガンロンパ) is a Japanese video game franchise developed by Spike Chunsoft and localized by NIS America. The franchise includes three main series games, a spin off game, and related anime, manga, novel and stage play adaptations. The latest game, Danganronpa V3: Killing Harmony, was...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Tsurubami Senri (Oct 1, 2021)

make me an anime girl and make her edgy


----------



## NaggotFigger (Oct 1, 2021)

Well, spice this avatar up and give it more extra autism and moar edge. The fun begins.


----------



## JamusActimus (Oct 1, 2021)

Spookify the one you prefer.


----------



## Death Grip (Oct 1, 2021)

If the offer is on the table, how could I refuse?


----------



## mooey (Oct 1, 2021)

These are funny, can you do mine please?


----------



## Trapitalism (Oct 1, 2021)

Halloween avatars are gay


----------



## Ona Quest (Oct 1, 2021)

I'm curious


----------



## Friendly Mudcrab (Oct 1, 2021)

Can you truly improve the perfection that is Morrowind mudcrab?


----------



## Peacock Angel (Oct 1, 2021)

gimme a spooky pic based on this


----------



## Apotheosis of the Liver (Oct 1, 2021)

I was wondering how to make blackface scary.


----------



## hairazor (Oct 1, 2021)

spooky


----------



## Kruger (Oct 1, 2021)

Pick me


----------



## Rent Tin (Oct 1, 2021)

I'd love to see how you could make a rock scary.  Go for it.


----------



## KiwiFuzz (Oct 1, 2021)

I might be squared away here, but thanks!


----------



## Brahma (Oct 1, 2021)

Gimme muh spooky


----------



## Dangus Bang Boon (Oct 1, 2021)

More please!


----------



## NigKid (Oct 1, 2021)

Brahma said:


> Gimme muh spooky


----------



## NigKid (Oct 1, 2021)

Rent Tin said:


> I'd love to see how you could make a rock scary.  Go for it.


----------



## Tathagata (Oct 1, 2021)

I'll gladly take what you're offering.


----------



## Cateloaf (Oct 1, 2021)

hmmm... curious


----------



## NigKid (Oct 1, 2021)

Tsurubami Senri said:


> make me an anime girl and make her edgy


----------



## NigKid (Oct 1, 2021)

KiwiFuzz said:


> I might be squared away here, but thanks!


----------



## CharlesBarkley (Oct 1, 2021)

Boo Hoo.


----------



## Tsurubami Senri (Oct 1, 2021)

NigKid said:


> View attachment 2586969


i love this , thank you


----------



## Niggermancer (Oct 1, 2021)

I mean, I'm a black wizard, but go ahead


----------



## Get The Gerbil (Oct 1, 2021)

Feel free to spook me up if my icon interests you.


----------



## NigKid (Oct 1, 2021)

Death Grip said:


> If the offer is on the table, how could I refuse?


----------



## NigKid (Oct 1, 2021)

mooey said:


> These are funny, can you do mine please?


----------



## Red Lobster (Oct 1, 2021)

Hope I am spooky enough already.


----------



## NigKid (Oct 1, 2021)

JamalActimel said:


> View attachment 2586570View attachment 2586573
> 
> Spookify the one you prefer.


----------



## NigKid (Oct 1, 2021)

Tathagata said:


> I'll gladly take what you're offering.


----------



## Unexpected Genitals (Oct 1, 2021)

Gib spook pls


----------



## NigKid (Oct 1, 2021)

lurking for the deets said:


> please make sonic spoopy for me


----------



## NigKid (Oct 1, 2021)

Ooonkeh said:


> Oh no, but also oh yes.





scariest thing I've ever seen


----------



## Kotol (Oct 1, 2021)

Doing god's work, mate. Thankfully I have a l33t photoshop hacker friend.


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (Oct 1, 2021)

these look great. thanks in advance if you do mine



NigKid said:


> surprisingly wholesome


I love it! Thank you much


----------



## NigKid (Oct 1, 2021)

m1ddl3m4rch said:


> these look great. thanks in advance if you do mine





surprisingly wholesome


----------



## Brett DeLawyer (Oct 1, 2021)

can u drop some spoopy on this double n pls & ty


----------



## Wyzzerd (Oct 1, 2021)

I feel like the farms needs a vote on who has the best spooky avatar.


----------



## 5ever a crab (Oct 1, 2021)

is my spook avatar cool gaiz


----------



## Ooonkeh (Oct 1, 2021)

NigKid said:


> View attachment 2587141
> scariest thing I've ever seen


Terrifying. I love it.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Oct 1, 2021)

*looks at current avatar*

Good luck!


----------



## NigKid (Oct 1, 2021)

@stupid frog


----------



## stupid frog (Oct 1, 2021)

NigKid said:


> View attachment 2587283
> @stupid frog



i guess this is my avi now, lol ty husbando


----------



## came4nudes (Oct 1, 2021)

Can you make my shitty ms paint(tm) avatar spoopy?


----------



## NigKid (Oct 1, 2021)

whatever I feel like said:


> *looks at current avatar*
> 
> Good luck!





I saw my entire life while making this


----------



## Another Sperg on the Net (Oct 1, 2021)

Make me spooky or taste the wrath of the POCKET SAND!


----------



## stupid frog (Oct 1, 2021)

came4nudes said:


> Can you make my shitty ms paint(tm) avatar spoopy?



I think your shitty ms paint art is adorable!


----------



## Death Grip (Oct 1, 2021)

@NigKid love it thank you very very much indeed. 
Semper Fi.


----------



## NigKid (Oct 1, 2021)

came4nudes said:


> Can you make my shitty ms paint(tm) avatar spoopy?


----------



## Brahma (Oct 1, 2021)

NigKid said:


> View attachment 2586926


Bravissimo!


----------



## NigKid (Oct 1, 2021)

Another Sperg on the Net said:


> Make me spooky or taste the wrath of the POCKET SAND!





not the pocket sand!!


----------



## Another Sperg on the Net (Oct 1, 2021)

Things are getting weird, I may have to exterminate myself.


----------



## Chomosexual (Oct 1, 2021)

This troony is is need of spookifying :3.


----------



## DonDaLemon (Oct 1, 2021)

Spook up my Don please


----------



## Warm Busch Forty (Oct 1, 2021)

I would like to be made spooky, please and thank you.


----------



## NigKid (Oct 1, 2021)

Dang Dirty Troons said:


> This troony is is need of spookifying :3.


----------



## The Hard R (Oct 1, 2021)

Hit me with a baba yaga  and wendigo crossover homeboy


----------



## kidsquid (Oct 1, 2021)

Time for spooky please


----------



## dflatline (Oct 1, 2021)

Spook me up, daddy


----------



## HKINTER (Oct 1, 2021)

I AM FUNNY said:


> Hey.





Spoiler:  i was inspired


----------



## Sleazy Car Salesman (Oct 1, 2021)

I wish to be made spooky.



Spoiler: Normal pfp









EDIT: Added my normal pfp.


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Oct 1, 2021)

Good thing my avatar is already spooky.


----------



## Literal Shitbag (Oct 1, 2021)

Spookitize me cap'n


----------



## PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue (Oct 2, 2021)

Sleazy Car Salesman said:


> I wish to be made spooky.
> EDIT: Added my normal pfp.


I made ya this. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Sleazy Car Salesman (Oct 2, 2021)

PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue said:


> I made ya this. Hope you enjoy!
> View attachment 2589026


Thanks friend I love it.


----------



## Dunkleosteus (Oct 2, 2021)

Please spookify me


----------



## Thiletonomics (Oct 2, 2021)

Is there a way to spookify rice?


----------



## Chantopolis tour guide (Oct 2, 2021)

Can you freak me out, too?


----------



## PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue (Oct 2, 2021)

DonDaLemon said:


> Spook up my Don please


I got you, boo.


----------



## Cateloaf (Oct 2, 2021)

Pls spooky my avatar


----------



## PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue (Oct 2, 2021)

Chantopolis tour guide said:


> Can you freak me out, too?



I tried my very best.


EDIT: To avoid double posting.
@Thiletonomics 

I took on your challenge. Here ya go,


----------



## Chomosexual (Oct 2, 2021)

NigKid said:


> View attachment 2587847


Marvellous! Pretend that you're fucking my troonsona real hard!


----------



## Bells (Oct 2, 2021)

Worth a shot


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Oct 2, 2021)

NigKid said:


> View attachment 2586204


This is so stupid looking to the point I love it hahahaha!


----------



## Shado za Hejjihoggu (Oct 2, 2021)

If you can do rice you can do a hedgehog in a ring too


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (Oct 2, 2021)

I already made one nd just wanted to show off.


----------



## MichaelaArsenal (Oct 2, 2021)

I already have my Halloween avatar.


----------



## Idiot Asshole (Oct 2, 2021)

I'm up for being spooky


----------



## BanquetMegaBowl (Oct 2, 2021)

Spooky Microwaveable meal Please


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Oct 2, 2021)

Hitman One said:


> >anime avatar
> >moon runes in user title
> Sorry I don't want to catch aids.


You expect a weeb to have any kind of venereal disease? Where the hell would they get it from?


----------



## KiwiFuzz (Oct 2, 2021)

I dare you.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Oct 2, 2021)

I am here for the Halloween man date


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Oct 3, 2021)

Try this!


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Oct 3, 2021)

Spook me up, buttercup.


----------



## dingusmcbingus (Oct 3, 2021)

Please spookify my D. Bonus points for an N.


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Oct 3, 2021)

Crunchatize me, Captain.


----------



## Chief Nigwelfacheqee (Oct 3, 2021)

I love collecting chromosomes


----------



## DerKryptid (Oct 3, 2021)

Make the gigachad spoopy


----------



## No. 7 cat (Oct 3, 2021)

Spookify plz.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Oct 3, 2021)

@The Gangster Computer did me and I am so happy and pleased


----------



## Creep3r (Oct 3, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> I am here for the Halloween man date





Can't take all the credit for this one. The exposed skull and the scars were added by a friend.


----------



## Hmmpf! (Oct 3, 2021)

Is my avatar spooki enough?


----------



## Unattended Baby (Oct 3, 2021)

I don't know if you can improve my avatar. You're welcome to try.


----------



## gh0stiexo (Oct 3, 2021)

You don't have to do mine. I'm already a spoopy ghost. Just here to show love. These are great.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Oct 3, 2021)

The Gangster Computer said:


> View attachment 2592603
> Can't take all the credit for this one. The exposed skull and the scars were added by a friend.


Tell your friend that it is absolutely badass and I thank the both of you.


----------



## Blackhole (Oct 3, 2021)

make me a spooky doggo pls. thank you


----------



## dag1984 (Oct 3, 2021)

I'm not sure how you'll make mine spooky.


----------



## Lame Entropy (Oct 4, 2021)

Blackh0le said:


> make me a spooky doggo pls. thank you


doggo not very spooky fren


----------



## Hmmpf! (Oct 4, 2021)

Can you make my Chris here spookier?


----------



## PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue (Oct 4, 2021)

Dunkleosteus said:


> Please spookify me







Idiot Asshole said:


> I'm up for being spooky







StrawberryDouche said:


> Spook me up, buttercup.







Mr. Skeltal said:


> Crunchatize me, Captain.







Blackh0le said:


> make me a spooky doggo pls. thank you


----------



## Idiot Asshole (Oct 4, 2021)

PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue said:


> View attachment 2594765
> 
> 
> 
> ...


10/10 above and beyond what I expected, thanks BROTHER


----------



## IKOL (Oct 4, 2021)

huh?


----------



## Had (Oct 4, 2021)

dag1984 said:


> I'm not sure how you'll make mine spooky.


----------



## Mr_Sam_Bones (Oct 4, 2021)

It doesn't get much spoopier than mine


----------



## IKOL (Oct 4, 2021)

Bitch please, I have the God of Cut-off dicks as an avatar. You can't beat this level of spook.


----------



## tranny2000 (Oct 4, 2021)

I'd love a spooky avatar please


----------



## Ch@nnel-Sh!ft (Oct 4, 2021)

meow


----------



## hazydaze (Oct 4, 2021)

UWU, please make me spooky scary


----------



## retard strength (Oct 5, 2021)

More scary


----------



## Erich Honecker (Oct 5, 2021)

Make le bad German communist man more spooky


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Oct 5, 2021)

My (super morbidly obese, necrotic) body is ready.


----------



## ñññ (Oct 5, 2021)

Make me moar scary, fag boi.


----------



## PetrifiedTom (Oct 12, 2021)

Make my day.


----------



## Meat Pickle (Oct 12, 2021)

I hope you know how to spookify gifs.


----------



## LMFAOForgotPw (Oct 13, 2021)

Little late, but spookify mine please.


----------



## Doctor Tracksuit (Oct 13, 2021)

Late, but gotta comply with the mandate.


----------



## The Littlest Shitlord (Oct 15, 2021)

I only just came back, and I don't have access to decent hardware for the next few days so here I am begging for a spoopy avatard like a dirty bum. Please @NigKid, I promise that I won't spend it on drugs or booze, honest!


----------



## NigKid (Oct 16, 2021)

The Littlest Shitlord said:


> I only just came back, and I don't have access to decent hardware for the next few days so here I am begging for a spoopy avatard like a dirty bum. Please @NigKid, I promise that I won't spend it on drugs or booze, honest!


How could I refuse such a request?!


Spoiler: Weeb












Spoiler: Non Weeb


----------



## Sundae (Oct 30, 2021)

hazydaze said:


> UWU, please make me spooky scary


Here ya go:






John Andrews Stan said:


> My (super morbidly obese, necrotic) body is ready.


For you:






LMFAOForgotPw said:


> Little late, but spookify mine please.


Hope you like it:






Doctor Tracksuit said:


> Late, but gotta comply with the mandate.


Yo:


----------



## cantankerous jackalope (Oct 30, 2021)

hello fren


----------



## Sundae (Oct 31, 2021)

retard strength said:


> More scary


Here ya go:



Erich Honecker said:


> Make le bad German communist man more spooky


For you:



PetrifiedTom said:


> Make my day.


Hope you enjoy:



cantankerous jackalope said:


> hello fren


Hello, fren.  How was your day?  I hope it was good, and I hope tomorrow is a good day for you as well.


----------

